# Airport Extreme sur FreeBox v6



## Hugo274 (15 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, je compte bientôt m'acheter une airport extreme et je souhaiterait avoir la confirmation que la borne est bien compatible avec ma freebox v6 ! =)
J'aimerais bien avoir des retours de gens qui ont une airport et une freebox v6.
Si celle ci est compatible je pense faire une des configuration suivantes:
- Freebox v6 --> Câble ethernet --> Airport Extreme --> Ethernet --> Macbook pro
- Freebox v6 --> Wifi --> Airport Extreme --> Ethernet --> Macbook pro
- Freebox v6 --> Wifi --> Airport Extreme --> Wifi --> Macbook pro
La quelle vous parait la mieux ? Et aurai-je vraiment une augmentation de débit ? Avec ma free j'ai 984 Ko/s.
Encore une question est-ce quelle la borne fonctionne sur une multiprise ? Y a t-il une perte de débit ?
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Hugo274 (17 Mars 2012)

UP SVP


----------



## Hugo274 (17 Mars 2012)

Personne n'a de airport chez lui ??


----------



## ElCommandoFada (21 Mars 2012)

Salut,


J'ai le meme projet... As tu essaye ? ou quelqu'un d'autre .??...


----------



## Vladimok (10 Avril 2012)

Moi j'ai une Airport extreme, et je vais bientôt passé chez Free.

Pourquoi l'Airport extreme ne serait pas compatible avec la Freebox 6 ?


----------



## lolocven (25 Mai 2012)

J'ai le même projet, en faisant des recherches il semble qu'il y ait des astuces à connaitre pour paramétrer la freebox V6. On ne peut apparemment pas l'utiliser en modem seul. 

Sur MACbidouille il y a cette solution proposée (lire la 1ère réponse de phd94100)
http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t344196.html

Je testerai et tâcherai de partager l'expérience ici.


----------



## brunnno (25 Mai 2012)

Hugo274 a dit:


> Si celle ci est compatible je pense faire une des configuration suivantes:
> - Freebox v6 --> Câble ethernet --> Airport Extreme --> Ethernet --> Macbook pro
> - Freebox v6 --> Wifi --> Airport Extreme --> Ethernet --> Macbook pro
> - Freebox v6 --> Wifi --> Airport Extreme --> Wifi --> Macbook pro
> ...



bonjour,
j'ai une Time Capsule (je pense que le fonctionnement en borne Wifi est le même)
et les 3 configurations que tu proposes fonctionnent très bien chez moi.

même en FreeBox --> CPL --> Time Capsule --> wifi (ou ethernet)


----------

